
Science journal to withdraw chronic fatigue review amid activist complaints - cpncrunch
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-chronicfatigue-dispute/exclusive-science-journal-to-withdraw-chronic-fatigue-review-amid-patient-activist-complaints-idUSKCN1MR2PI
======
justtopost
This trend is troubling. Can we just publish with a note about concerns? I
think research, properly done, should not ever be withheld, even if
problematic. A candle can't burn in a vacuum.

~~~
cpncrunch
Agreed. The issue in this case is that exercise can cause relapse in CFS, and
there isn't much research showing how it can be done safely. However, I don't
think that creating a grab-bag of minor complaints against a study and forcing
the authors to retract it is the way to go.

